# lafayette fruit jar picture



## shooter (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is a picture of the lafayette jar I found.


----------



## ajohn (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Shooter,
 Very nice find!Do you know what the lid looks like?Find a lid for that baby(not easy)and get her clean,and you've got a gem!I'd say without the lid and as is,around the $100.00 mark.Only my opinion.Thanks for posting a pic.  A.J.


----------

